# Meet my new boy..



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi everyone well I have just bought yet another new mini pony.wanted you to meet him so here he is all 26inchs of sheer stallion hehehe 
here he is Joe
http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn151/scribblers/IMAG0374.jpg


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww he's a cutie!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

gorgeous wee lad, thanks for sharing


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I love his colouration very pretty. you got yourself a stunning young boy there.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww hes a cutie


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh his so sweet


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

i love him he is soo lovely how old is he ?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww he looks a real sweetheart - bless him


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

DiamondHooves said:


> i love him he is soo lovely how old is he ?


Hi ,he is lovely,had to buy him there there is just something about him.hes just turned 1and still little stallion.vet said we should keep him as stallion.
This just depends on what hes going to be like.


----------

